# Puff The Magic Dragon



## drippin' rock (Apr 24, 2013)

Entheogens and Psychoactives have been used by religions around the world for thousands of years to produce visions, predict the future, talk to ancestors, get closer to gods, etc.  They are found world wide.  Here is a list...

Entheogens (Botanicals which produce entheogenic or psychedelic effects)-


 *Amanita muscaria {var. muscaria} ~ “Fly Agaric” 
*Anadenanthera colubrine {var. cebil} & Anadenanthera peregrina {var. peregrina} ~ "Cebil" & “Yopo” 
*Argyreia nervosa {var. nervosa} ~ "Hawaiian Baby Woodrose”
*Banisteriopsis caapi ~ “Ayahuasca” 
*Diplopterys cabrerana ~ "Chaliponga" or "Oco-Yagè"
 *Heimia salicifolia ~ "Sinicuichi" or "Sun Opener"
 *Ipomoea tricolor & Ipomoea violacea ~ “Morning Glory” 
*Lophophora williamsii ~ “Peyote”
*Mimosa tenuiflora (syn. hostilis) ~ "Jurema" 
 *Psilocybe species & Panaeolus species ~ “'Shrooms” 
*Psychotria viridis ~ “Chacruna” 
*Salvia divinorum ~ "Pipiltzintzintli" or “Diviner’s Sage”
*Tabernanthe iboga ~ “Iboga” 
*Trichocereus (syn. Echinopsis) bridgesii, T. pachanoi & T. peruvianus ~ “San Pedro” & “Peruvian Torch” 
*Turbina (syn. Rivea) corymbosa ~ “Ololiuqui” 
*Virola calophylla & Virola theiodora ~ "Epena"



Psychoactives (Botanicals which produce intoxication, inebriation, stimulation or other mind altering effects)-


 *Acorus calamus ~ "Sweet Flag"
 *Areca catechu ~ "Betel Nut"
 *Arctostaphylos uva-ursi ~ "Bearberry" or “Kinnikinnick”
*Argemone mexicana ~ "Prickly Poppy"
 *Artemisia absinthium & Artemisia vulgaris ~ "Wormwood" & “Mugwort”
*Calea zacatechichi ~ “Thlepelakano” or "Bitter Grass"
 *Camellia sinensis ~ “Tea”
*Canavalia maritima ~ "Baybean"
 *Cannabis sativa ~ “Marijuana” or “Ganja”
*Catha edulis ~ "Khat"
 *Coffea arabica ~ "Coffee"
 *Cola acuminata & Cola nitida ~ "Cola Nut"
 *Corydalis yanhusuo ~ "Yan-Hu-Suo" or "Fumewort"
 *Cypripedium species ~ "Lady's Slipper Orchid"
 *Duboisia hopwoodii ~ "Pituri"
 *Ephedra sinica ~ "Ma Huang” or “Joint-Fir/Pine”
*Erythrina mulungu ~ "Mulungu"
 *Erythroxylum coca {var. coca; var. ipadu} & Erythroxylum novagranatense {var. novogranatense; var. truxilloensis} ~ "Coca”
*Ilex guayusa, Ilex paraguariensis & Ilex vomitoria ~ “Guayusa”, "Yerba Mate" & “Yaupon”
*Lactuca virosa ~ "Opium Lettuce" or "Bitter/Wild Lettuce”
*Lagochilus inebrians ~ "Inebriating Mint"
 *Leonotis leonotis & Leonotis leonurus ~ "Wild Dagga" or “Klip Dagga”
*Leonurus cardiaca & Leonurus sibiricus ~ "Motherwort" or "Honeyweed"
 *Lobelia inflata ~ "Indian Tobacco"
 *Mitragyna speciosa ~ "Kratom" 
 *Monotropa uniflora ~ "Indian Pipe" or "Ghost Pipe"
 *Myristica fragrans ~ "Nutmeg"
 *Nelumbo nucifera ~ “Indian Sacred Lotus” 
*Nicotiana species ~ "Tobacco"
 *Nymphaea caerulea ~ "Egyptian Blue Lily" 
 *Papaver somniferum ~ "Opium Poppy"
 *Passiflora incarnata ~ "Passionflower"
 *Paullinia cupana {var. sorbilis} ~ "Guaraná"
 *Pausinystalia (syn. Corynanthe) yohimbe ~ "Yohimbe" or "Johimbe"
 *Pedicularis canadensis, Pedicularis densiflora & Pedicularis groenlandica ~ "Lousewort"
 *Peganum harmala ~ "Syrian Rue"
 *Piper methysticum {var. methysticum} ~ "Kava-Kava" 
 *Sassafras albidum ~ "Sassafras"
 *Sceletium tortuosum ~ "Kanna" 
 *Scutellaria lateriflora, Scutellaria nana, Scutellaria species ~ "Skullcap" or "Scullcap"
 *Sida acuta & Sida rhombifolia ~ "Wireweed"
 *Silene capensis (syn. undulata) ~ "Ubulawu" or “???”
*Tagetes lucida ~ "Mexican Tarragon"
 *Theobroma cacao ~ "Cacao" or “Cocoa” 
*Valeriana officinalis ~ "Valerian Root"
 *Withania somnifera ~ "Ashwagandha"

Another tree, the Acacia, has 700 to 800 varieties, about 3/4 of which have psychoactive levels of DMT.  These are found worldwide.


What are the chances these "herbs" were used by people in the Bible?


----------



## mtnwoman (Apr 24, 2013)

drippin' rock said:


> Entheogens and Psychoactives have been used by religions around the world for thousands of years to produce visions, predict the future, talk to ancestors, get closer to gods, etc.  They are found world wide.  Here is a list...
> 
> Entheogens (Botanicals which produce entheogenic or psychedelic effects)-
> 
> ...



We use them now.....that's what/when scientists 'discover' what's always been here...I like this post...proves a point I've been trying to make for 'ages'.
The Bible says, every herb and plant is made for the good of man....guess He was telling the truth....just takes us a while to get it.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Apr 25, 2013)

I think he means like for example, what are the chances that the burning bush was a trip...


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 25, 2013)

Not sure about that stuff, but, Beer played a critical role in my "coming back to Jesus."  Good story.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 25, 2013)

TripleXBullies said:


> I think he means like for example, what are the chances that the burning bush was a trip...



It would be very odd for the burning bush experience to be a "trip" because what the burning bush told Moses was true.


----------



## mtnwoman (Apr 27, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> It would be very odd for the burning bush experience to be a "trip" because what the burning bush told Moses was true.



Yes what God said was true. I also have no problem with thinking possibly Moses took/ate a mind expanding 'drug' herbal, etc. Nor any problem with that He didn't.  Maybe that's why God created it. 

Unfortunatly, or maybe fortunately, I have seen many people 'awake' during an organic trip....possibly like a sweat lodge. Awake into a reality they never really had a clue about before....like the reality they loved someone or perhaps they made a decision to get out of a bad relationship, whereas they couldn't before their mind expanding experience. And I'm talking organic, not chemical produced garbage.


----------



## hummdaddy (Apr 27, 2013)

mtnwoman said:


> Yes what God said was true. I also have no problem with thinking possibly Moses took/ate a mind expanding 'drug' herbal, etc. Nor any problem with that He didn't.  Maybe that's why God created it.
> 
> Unfortunatly, or maybe fortunately, I have seen many people 'awake' during an organic trip....possibly like a sweat lodge. Awake into a reality they never really had a clue about before....like the reality they loved someone or perhaps they made a decision to get out of a bad relationship, whereas they couldn't before their mind expanding experience. And I'm talking organic, not chemical produced garbage.



you smoke the herb


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 27, 2013)

I had a classmate in high school who became a Christian after doing mushrooms and Native Americans use peyote so whose to say it can't happen? Others get closer to God by fasting and hanging out in the forest or desert.


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 27, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> I had a classmate in high school who became a Christian after doing mushrooms and Native Americans use peyote so whose to say it can't happen? Others get closer to God by fasting and hanging out in the forest or desert.



...or being hung from hooks.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 27, 2013)

ambush80 said:


> ...or being hung from hooks.





No matter which version of the Sun Dance you choose, they do look painful.


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 28, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> No matter which version of the Sun Dance you choose, they do look painful.



The modern versions don't look very comfortable either.  But I guess comfort isn't exactly whet the practitioners are after.


----------



## swampstalker24 (Apr 28, 2013)

DMT, sounds like fun!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 28, 2013)

swampstalker24 said:


> DMT, sounds like fun!



Churches use it:
In September, 2008, the three Santo Daime churches filed suit in federal court to gain legal status to import DMT-containing ayahuasca tea. The case, Church of the Holy Light of the Queen v. Mukasey,[112] presided over by Judge Owen M. Panner, was ruled in favor of the Santo Daime church. As of March 21, 2009, a federal judge says members of the church in Ashland can import, distribute and brew ayahuasca. U.S. District Judge Owen Panner issued a permanent injunction barring the government from prohibiting or penalizing the sacramental use of "Daime tea." Panner's order said activities of The Church of the Holy Light of the Queen are legal and protected under freedom of religion. His order prohibits the federal government from interfering with and prosecuting church members who follow a list of regulations set out in his order.[113

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dimethyltryptamine

People who have consumed ayahuasca report having massive spiritual revelations regarding their purpose on earth, the true nature of the universe as well as deep insight into how to be the best person they possibly can.[2] This is viewed by many as a spiritual awakening and what's often described as a rebirth.[3] In addition it is often reported that individuals can gain access to higher spiritual dimensions and make contact with various spiritual or extra dimensional beings who can act as guides or healers

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ayahuasca


----------



## mtnwoman (Apr 28, 2013)

hummdaddy said:


> you smoke the herb



I don't think smoking herb is mind expanding.  I've tested out a lot of organic stuff though lol...not lately.

I do practice herbology and use a lot of essential oils that are organic. I guess I'd be considered a witch way back in the mid/early church.  But I'm not, I just use what God gave us to work with...chemical free.


----------



## jmharris23 (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm sure Paul took a toke or two before he wrote the majority of his New Testament letters


----------



## hummdaddy (Apr 28, 2013)

swampstalker24 said:


> DMT, sounds like fun!




heard stories about the spirit molecule


----------



## TripleXBullies (Apr 29, 2013)

mtnwoman said:


> I don't think smoking herb is mind expanding.  I've tested out a lot of organic stuff though lol...not lately.
> 
> I do practice herbology and use a lot of essential oils that are organic. I guess I'd be considered a witch way back in the mid/early church.  But I'm not, I just use what God gave us to work with...chemical free.



They're actually packed with chemicals


----------



## swampstalker24 (Apr 29, 2013)

hummdaddy said:


> heard stories about the spirit molecule



Yup, I read the book while in college.  It is very interesting stuff to say the least.  Joe Rogan has a pretty good explanation of his experiences with the substance on youtube.


----------



## swampstalker24 (Apr 29, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> Churches use it:
> In September, 2008, the three Santo Daime churches filed suit in federal court to gain legal status to import DMT-containing ayahuasca tea. The case, Church of the Holy Light of the Queen v. Mukasey,[112] presided over by Judge Owen M. Panner, was ruled in favor of the Santo Daime church. As of March 21, 2009, a federal judge says members of the church in Ashland can import, distribute and brew ayahuasca. U.S. District Judge Owen Panner issued a permanent injunction barring the government from prohibiting or penalizing the sacramental use of "Daime tea." Panner's order said activities of The Church of the Holy Light of the Queen are legal and protected under freedom of religion. His order prohibits the federal government from interfering with and prosecuting church members who follow a list of regulations set out in his order.[113
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dimethyltryptamine
> ...



I'm not sure I would want to drink the tea, it's effects can last up to 10 hours or so.  If it is smoked on the other hand, the experience only last 5 minutes.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Apr 29, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> I had a classmate in high school who became a Christian after doing mushrooms and Native Americans use peyote so whose to say it can't happen? Others get closer to God by fasting and hanging out in the forest or desert.



So if the result was that was I was re-re-re-born.. would you encourage me to do DMT?


----------



## mtnwoman (Apr 29, 2013)

TripleXBullies said:


> They're actually packed with chemicals



Well I know, but I'm talking about chemical compounds that have been discovered by mankind/scientists to destroy the entire earth.  That's why I used the word organic.


----------



## hummdaddy (Apr 29, 2013)

mtnwoman said:


> Well I know, but I'm talking about chemical compounds that have been discovered by mankind/scientists to destroy the entire earth.  That's why I used the word organic.



so chewing coca leaves is ok ,but smoking crack is not


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 29, 2013)

TripleXBullies said:


> So if the result was that was I was re-re-re-born.. would you encourage me to do DMT?



I would encourage whatever it takes. If you handle snakes and convert because of the faith gained then I'm all for it.


----------



## vonnick52 (Apr 30, 2013)

I got out of a bad relationship due to a mushroom trip in college.  I was hung up on the girl bad despite knowing how terrible she was for me.  Ate a pile of mushrooms and woke up the next day and left her.


----------



## drippin' rock (May 3, 2013)

Did you know we produce DMT in our brains?

http://www.scientificamerican.com/blog/post.cfm?id=dmt-is-in-your-head-but-it-may-too-2010-04-16

Makes me wonder if those people that have had "religious experiences" or been abducted by aliens just produce more DMT than the average person.


----------



## drippin' rock (May 3, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> I would encourage whatever it takes. If you handle snakes and convert because of the faith gained then I'm all for it.



If someone handles poisonous snakes because they think it will prove their faith, then they are a silly person deserving ridicule.


----------



## drippin' rock (May 3, 2013)

TripleXBullies said:


> So if the result was that was I was re-re-re-born.. would you encourage me to do DMT?



I'm pretty sure the overall theme of DMT usage is the dissolution of organized religion.  Not sure though.  Still reading up on it.


----------



## drippin' rock (May 4, 2013)

mtnwoman said:


> We use them now.....that's what/when scientists 'discover' what's always been here...I like this post...proves a point I've been trying to make for 'ages'.
> The Bible says, every herb and plant is made for the good of man....guess He was telling the truth....just takes us a while to get it.



Man goes through cycles of "knowing".  We have been through several ages of enlightenment in our history, then some calamity occurs, whether it be war or some natural disaster.  Several times we have lost vast store houses of knowledge/cultures and had to start over.   Interesting to ponder.


----------



## ted_BSR (May 6, 2013)

drippin' rock said:


> Man goes through cycles of "knowing".  We have been through several ages of enlightenment in our history, then some calamity occurs, whether it be war or some natural disaster.  Several times we have lost vast store houses of knowledge/cultures and had to start over.   Interesting to ponder.



I don't agree with the above statement. When has a calamity occurred that wiped out human knowledge to the point where we "lost vast store houses of knowledge"?


----------



## drippin' rock (May 6, 2013)

ted_BSR said:


> I don't agree with the above statement. When has a calamity occurred that wiped out human knowledge to the point where we "lost vast store houses of knowledge"?




I'll admit to some degree of poetic license here.  When I wrote this statement, I was thinking of disasters such as the earthquake that leveled Crete and sent a Tsunami to Alexandria.  Didn't Alexandria have a library that was lost?  

The Supe people(pre-Columbian) were lost in what is called the Peruvian Cataclysm.

The Olmecs disappearance has uncertain causes, but one theory is tectonic upheaval.

The Harrapan civilization in Northern India.

The Antioch Earthquake.

Pompeii.

The plague of Justinian.

Etc.  While these examples did not wipe out all of civilization, I believe we lost a great quantity of history with these disasters.

A good example of man made destruction is the leveling of Bagdad by Gengis Khan.  It is believed that their science, math, and art rivaled that of ancient Greece.  Khan came through and wiped out the entire city, burning it to the ground, along with the rest of Iraq.


I also believe, though I can't prove, that we are just now scratching the surface of knowledge into our past. The more we dig, the more we decode, and the more we look, we will uncover enough information to change our understanding of our past and rewrite history.

http://www.smithsonianmag.com/history-archaeology/gobekli-tepe.html


----------



## atlashunter (May 12, 2013)

I am quite certain the author of revelations was on something.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Nov 23, 2013)

jmharris23 said:


> I'm sure Paul took a toke or two before he wrote the majority of his New Testament letters



All the Armegeddon end of the world death and destruction jazz must have been a hallucinagenic "bad trip" or something! 

BTW when I was stationed in Alaska I knew a guy who took LSD while he was bear hunting on a few occasions.


----------



## holton27596 (Jan 3, 2014)

"BTW when I was stationed in Alaska I knew a guy who took LSD while he was bear hunting on a few occasions.  "
 Now thats nuts, although I had a friend in cochran who liked to trip and sky dive at the same time. he kept talking aboput how pretty the clouds were as he fell past them....


----------



## ambush80 (Jan 3, 2014)

holton27596 said:


> "BTW when I was stationed in Alaska I knew a guy who took LSD while he was bear hunting on a few occasions.  "
> Now thats nuts, although I had a friend in cochran who liked to trip and sky dive at the same time. he kept talking aboput how pretty the clouds were as he fell past them....



Sky diving, maybe.  Bear hunting, any hunting, NO WAY.


----------



## 660griz (Jan 3, 2014)

ambush80 said:


> Bear hunting, any hunting, NO WAY.



Maybe he never left his home.


----------



## drippin' rock (Jan 3, 2014)

Hey, it looks like we are not the only ones expanding our minds......

http://www.natureworldnews.com/arti...fer-fish-toxin-achieve-trance-state-video.htm


----------



## drippin' rock (Jan 3, 2014)

And this...


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 3, 2014)

Goats use mushrooms to get away from the monotony of life.
Is there any difference between this and using willow bark for pain?


----------



## Joe of Dirt (Jan 4, 2014)

A God made psychoactives.  Man made alcohol.  Who do you trust?


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 4, 2014)

what about Salvia Divinorum, I used this once, low dose, it was eye opening, people, mostly stupid kids are way overdoing it and posting on Youtube and soon the FEDs will make it illegal. It takes you into your mind and shows you things unseen, be careful.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 4, 2014)

Check out alt-country singer-songwriter Todd Snider telling his mushroom story sometimes called the football story. He calls himself an Agnostic stoner.


----------

